# Walled garden?



## Nemesis

Whats up guys. Supposedly last night our internet stopped working. So I called up comcast and they say that there is a walled garden on our account. Is anyone familiar with this term and why it would be placed on my account? 

They said they would remove it and I woke up this morning and the internet was back to normal. 

So, I was just wondering why this could have happened?


----------



## BeastlyKings

Google is your friend...
" On the Internet, a walled garden refers to a browsing environment that controls the information and Web sites the user is able to access. This is a popular method used by ISPs in order to keep the user navigating only specific areas of the Web, whether for the purpose of shielding users from information -- such as restricting children's access to pornography -- or directing users to paid content that the ISP supports. America Online is a good example of an ISP that places users in a walled garden.

Schools are increasingly using the walled garden approach in creating browsing environments in their networks. Students have access to only limited Web sites, and teachers need a password in order to leave the walled garden and browse the Internet in its entirety.

The term walled garden also commonly refers to the content that wireless devices such as mobile phones have access to if the content provided by the wireless carrier is limited"


----------



## hwm54112

being in the walled garden indicates a problem with the account, ie: account not setup properly, modem not registered correctly, no user name on account, wrong rates on the account, etc. all new users are in it until the modem is provisioned and account setup is complete. You are actually online, you just can't get off the comcast site. You probably weren't placed in it if you are an existing account, it just happens for whatever reason. sometimes it's a result of a new modem, a modem swap, a service change, etc. In most cases, it's not an issue caused by the end user.


----------



## BeastlyKings

Also i wasn't trying to be mean or snotty, I was just advising.


----------



## hwm54112

BeastlyKings said:


> Also i wasn't trying to be mean or snotty, I was just advising.


It was a good explanation of the term. I never really thought about the additional uses you pointed out. And google really is your friend!


Bill


----------

